# Looking for SE Exam. April -2015 Remote Study Partner



## Pranesh (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for SE Exam. April -2015 Remote/local Study Partner to study together/keep motivated and share knowledge and ideas. I'm located in Houston, Texas.

Thank you and looking forward to hearing from you.

Please send me your contact info by pm.

Thanks.....pb


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Aug 20, 2014)

April, wow, starting early huh?


----------



## captain zumo (Aug 27, 2014)

I won't be hitting it too hard until October / November..... but I like your idea. Done with lateral but taking vertical in April 2015..... likely going to be some new codes. I think you have a great idea here. Keep in touch.


----------



## Antnyt23 (Nov 18, 2014)

First time taker here I will be taking both vertical and horizontal in April 2015. I'm based out of Ohio. More than willing to get in touch with others via email or any method to help each other study in anyway.

v/r

Anthony


----------



## STEEL MAN (Nov 19, 2014)

still thinking April or Oct 2015, I do have a lot to gather for this SE exam my codes are outdated now and reviewers as well.


----------



## BoilerEng (Dec 17, 2014)

Sign me up for remote studying for Lateral (just passed Vertical in October)


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 17, 2014)

Free time permitting I wouldn't mind trading emails regarding the SE exam.


----------



## Antnyt23 (Jan 4, 2015)

Still waiting on ohio approval to sign up for the tests :-/


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow, not cool Ohio.


----------



## Antnyt23 (Jan 6, 2015)

Really making it difficult to plan work travel and some training opportunities I have with not knowing if I will need this time dedicated to studying :-/

I've proceeded with studying with the thought that I will be approved. So we will see.


----------

